# Hit's sig request



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok everyone, I am looking for a new sig. I would like a sexy Katy Perry sig! :thumb03:

Here are a few pictures I found that I like.

[expand]





[/expand]

Any colors, any style you guys want is cool. :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nothing spectacular, but i was bored lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks man! That looks awesome!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Thanks man! That looks awesome!


No problem man..


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

and now to get rid of that avy ... :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just don't see that happening. lol


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

lmao dammit ^^


----------

